#ubuntu-budgie 2017-01-10
<foli> just testing logging
<Menzador> Hello
<foli> Menzador: hi, just setting up the log bot for you
<Menzador> Cool.
<foli> here are the ubuntulogs terms: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<foli> logs should show up here soon: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/10/
<foli> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/10/%23ubuntu-budgie.html
<foli> enjoy!
<Menzador> Thank you!
<elky> foli: thanks :)
<fossfreedom> thanks for the loggin. suppose will need to wait until we can setup the TOPIC etc?
<fossfreedom> **logging
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-01-08
<dlaube_de> fossfreedom, but replacing it with a dummy package didn't hurt the system. i don't want the nm because i set up the network staticly with /etc/network/interfaces
<NoCode> I'd love to see a customizable window grid plugin for budgie for the desktop.
<fossfreedom> NoCode, its something we have discussed previously.  Would love to work a like minded developer to make it happen.
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-01-08
<bashfulrobot> maetthew: We have a thread following this in our discourse forum (https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org/). It _*seems*_ to be a bug when usinbg IBUS.
<bashfulrobot> Open settings (application) > Language and Region > Manage Installed Languages. Then change "Keyboard input method system" to "none". This can be an issue though if using other language besides English though. But is a good test to see if it is the same issue.
<maetthew> bashfulrobot: Thanks will check it out
<bashfulrobot> maetthew: Cool!
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-01-12
<Guma> Hello. I just installed first time Budgie 18.04. I am moving from Mac OS and looking for things like Expose, ability to assign such Expose features to extra mouse buttons for quick access. Is this possible?
<TheSilentLink> Hi what is the photo viewer in budgie called
